# Dear god when will I learn



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

So, I have been fighting the boat owner bug for almost 2 years. I have been racing on a 50 foot beneteau called Celadon on weekends but I dont know if its enough. I am considering a 22-28 footer and was wondering if anyone had one for sale or knew of one with in a few hundred miles of Charleston. I dont really care if there is a motor but would like something with good sails and a decent v-berth. The closer to Charleston and the cheaper the better . Thanks Arlette


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

I sense the need for a serious intervention here.

My name is Sara and I own a sailboat...


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

this will be my 5th if i relapse


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Arlette
2 bulldogs on a 22-28 footer?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Keep up mit...she dosent have the 3 dogs any more...


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, I see.


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

no just me and my subaru


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

maybe i should just put all these rum bottles together in a fishing net and sting up a bed sheet


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

$$$$ ?????

There's an awful lot of 22-28'ers on yachtworld sub $20.000, indeed quite a few sub $10.000


Hey stilll.....ok so he looked a tad scruffy but it was 2 dogs and a fella...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

My Apologies...

I almost deleted it..

Bad Scotty, bad

I will try harder....darn Hypocrite I are..


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> My Apologies...
> 
> I almost deleted it..
> 
> ...


Absolutely.....sackcloth and ashes for you.......

(I doubt anyone was seriously offended)


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

think i might have found one. 26 foot ranger 9 hp outboard good sails dry and clean $2500 Ill offer $1500


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh. It's one hell of a temptation ain't it? At least feign some self-control and offer a grand!

Post pics when you can.


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

your right a grand it is


----------



## osirissail (Oct 27, 2009)

You can get sub-30 footers in Florida for free to less than a grand. Just look for abandoned boats, hurricane beached boats, or especially in the Keys, boats in slips/marinas that the owner cannot or does not want to pay dockage costs anymore. It just takes some leg work and driving around.


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

but you KNOW that like a free ride, there is no such thang as a free boat...

Hang tough girlfriend and resist your addiction!

; -)


----------



## osirissail (Oct 27, 2009)

- -Very true there is no such thing as a free XXXX - you will have to invest time and money in cleaning and bringing the vessel up to functional status again. It is only the initial purchase that is nearly "zero'd" out. Even with "free" derelicts - which are sub 30 footers abandoned for several years, you must pay for a Florida Sheriffs Title and go through the advertising procedures, etc. It is up to you how much personal effort and money you want to invest up front.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey dogs - did you score the Ranger?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

smack,

I SOOOO want to fix you question.......but being as this is the forum it is.............I'g esh bithing mi tung............


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh. That's nothing compared to Sarafina's fine work. That chick can rock the house!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I guess it could be time to pull our heads out of the gutter eh?!?!?!LOLOL


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

I might haver found a ranger here in charleson for free. If it doesnt work out there is a catalina 27 and a j -24 I am interested in as well. Ill keep you guys posted . I think my brain is past the point of return once again. Im ready for a little suffering!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dude, you HAVE to score the C27. That boat freakin' rocks! All the design flaws in the early J boats and Rangers were completely rectified in the C27. I think it was JD Powers boat of the year during the entire decade of the '70s. And that's saying something because JD was completely baked during that epoch.

DISCLAIMER: I sail a C27.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

*Before you take the plunge...*

Arlette,

I'm in the same boat as you, so to speak. I caught the ownership bug about 3 years ago, and I still can't get over it. I've tried sailing with other people, but it isn't doing it for me. Everyone that I've sailed with knows that I'm looking, and most of them are pointing me to boats that they think would be a good fit. Everyone that I've sailed with says that I have the skills, and experience. I've looked at boats that I could PAY FOR all up and down the East coast to no avail.

One reason that I don't own a boat now is that, as Sarahfin pointed out, there is no such thing as a *free *boat. Paying for a boat (even if the cost is $0) is different from being in a position to AFFORD it. Taking possession of a boat also means taking responsibility.

One example of a like minded person, that tried to keep a boat on the cheap, and had all the right intentions, was taught a lesson by a mid winter storm. I suggest before buying/finding any boat, that you read all about SV Distant Star here: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/51684-well-my-day-really-sucked.html This was not a hurricane, mind you, just a run of the mill mid-Atlantic coast storm. In my book, this guy went from being a hero (for saving the boat) to a bum in the course of the thread. I hope that he is eventually held responsible.

Make sure that you can afford to take care of any vessel that you own.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Arlette update??
Are you still boatless?


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

no I made the plunge last night. Bought a 86 catalina 25 with a 10hp outboard from 02 with an altinator for my bank. paid $3000 for the whole package. The boat is pristine. The sails are new. It has a pop top, nice size quarter berth , alcohol stove, ect ect. yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Il post pics when I get some


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats! Sounds like a nice boat.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Enjoy the boat, but be *VERY CAUTIOUS *with the stove. Have nothing flammable near it, curtains, and a proper fire extinguisher in reach......BEST WISHES.........*i2f*


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats Arlette,
The C25 is a nice boat. I met a transient at our club who bought one and was planning on taking his down to FL with his dog (lab mix) and parrot. Anyone out there run into him? He was from Michigan I believe. You can't make this stuff up.
I don't mind alcohol stoves. You just have to figure out how they work and deal with them on their terms. Throwing water on an alcohol fire will not work - smothering it will.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

CalebD said:


> Congrats Arlette,
> The C25 is a nice boat. I met a transient at our club who bought one and was planning on taking his down to FL with his dog (lab mix) and parrot. Anyone out there run into him? He was from Michigan I believe. You can't make this stuff up.


This is what its all about in my opinion. I respect these guys who know and accept the risks, but just get out there. Its a kind of fatalistic attitude they have which touches the dreamer in the rest of us.

In the early days, there were plenty of guys and girls going cruising in something they built or fixed. There werent many wealthy sorts around.

If you want to go cruising - then plot, plan but work towards it. Its by far so much a superior lifestyle than being a part of the rat race - cliche but exactly true. Even living in a marina (with few liveaboards) and working is better than in suburbia with 5 deadlocks and the sound of sirens all night. Thats not life

Good luck with it


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats!...so whats the plans now?


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

My plans are to stay in Charleston for the next year. Though it may seem that buying a boat is going to allow me freedom I am actually using it to keep me off of airplanes! I will be a slave to my ship and there for will finish school. I cant think of a better way to spend a year in old chucktown and there is alot of nice coastal cruising in the area. Hopefully I can sell my car and live off of like $100 bucks a month. Id like to go to the keys and I bet I could get down to the islands in it too. I ll let you guys know as my plans develope. My house is for sale too so if I can sell it I might upgrade who knows.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice.
Best of luck with it all, and let us know how you are doing....don't become a stranger ok???


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

dogsailors said:


> My plans are to stay in Charleston for the next year. Though it may seem that buying a boat is going to allow me freedom I am actually using it to keep me off of airplanes! I will be a slave to my ship and there for will finish school. I cant think of a better way to spend a year in old chucktown and there is alot of nice coastal cruising in the area. Hopefully I can sell my car and live off of like $100 bucks a month. Id like to go to the keys and I bet I could get down to the islands in it too. I ll let you guys know as my plans develope. My house is for sale too so if I can sell it I might upgrade who knows.


So what's the story Arl? Did you get a new boat?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

OMG!!!!

I had an old high school buddy over the other night. We were reminiscing about old times and people that we both knew.

He was bringing me up to speed on his old girlfriend, and her daughters. I remembered one of her daughters, Arlette, and specifically asked how she was doing. He told me that he hadn't seen her in a while, but the last he knew she had bought a boat, and had been studying to be a pastry chef... He went on to say that she had gone to Mexico with her husband and their dogs on a sailboat, but her hubby had disappeared for a while.

Light slowly dawned....     

Arlette, I know you! - outside of Sailnet that is...

I know that you haven't posted here in a while, but I hope that you are doing well!


----------



## Don1500 (Nov 16, 2010)

dogsailors said:


> I might haver found a ranger here in charleson for free. If it doesnt work out there is a catalina 27 and a j -24 I am interested in as well. Ill keep you guys posted . I think my brain is past the point of return once again. Im ready for a little suffering!


I tried, but I can't beet free.
(I did see one for 950) Sailboat Listings sailboats for sale by owner.


----------

